# Beautiful Hun mount



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I hope everyone is enjoying their summer. I've been out playing a little bit, but working to much.

Anyway, I just finished a very beautiful dual hun piece and thought I'd share with you all. I love how all the colors or composition all blend into one another and it gives a real life like attitude with the birds exploding out of cover. Hope you like it.

Jeff - SD


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! The elusive Hungarian partridge is my second favorite bird to hunt. 8)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

SUPER SWEET Jeff !!

It was great visiting with you yesterday ..

I sure hope you post pictures of my boys stud turkey when its done ..  :O||: 

And you were right about those turkey breasts .. 
I've got 1 thawing out , it will be a full meal . 

Thanks again for your personal interest and awesome work :!: 

Anyone out there looking to have a Bird mounted ,,
Jeff is the guy .. if you want the very best ..


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

No problem Randy,

It was great to catch up a bit and talk about the "old days". That Turkey your son shot this year is a TOAD and like I said, it is a 20 lb + bird or bigger for sure. It will make a great mount and awesome trophy he will enjoy for many days ahead, and the kicker...he did it with his Dad  . We will post pics. 

Later,

Jeff - SD


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome to me... nice work!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks great! good work. :O||:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job, I have a feeling this is the year I get the perfect widgeon to send to ya


----------

